# Restoring saddles



## fat tire trader (Jan 29, 2014)

I want to try restoring some saddles.
For the non leather Messingers, Troxels, Lobdel, etc? What material should I buy for the cover? What kind of foam, or? Should I have the springs, etc. powder coated or paint them? Are there any tricks to painting seat springs? Should they be spread?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 29, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> I want to try restoring some saddles.
> For the non leather Messingers, Troxels, Lobdel, etc? What material should I buy for the cover? What kind of foam, or? Should I have the springs, etc. powder coated or paint them? Are there any tricks to painting seat springs? Should they be spread?
> Thanks,
> Chris




Duck cloth I think?


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 29, 2014)

Is it Duck Cloth?

http://www.bigduckcanvas.com/categories/what-is-duck-cloth.html

http://www.joann.com/jo-ann-stores-duck-canvas-fabric/prd23683.html

I think that there is a Joann store near me, I'll bring a saddle in.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Iverider (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd spread the springs at least slightly or you'll have paint pulling itself apart when the saddle is sat upon.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 29, 2014)

The fabric material on old saddles seems to be oilcloth- not the colorful plastic you can buy now, but canvas with a coating of cured linseed oil/linoleum. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oilcloth
There is some that is still made for buckskinners, but it looks like it is saturated and cured, not with the coating the industrial version had.  Maybe another coated fabric would work?


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 29, 2014)

Upholstery fabric, vinyl, and faux leather for outdoor use. I'd use burlap or cotton felt on the older saddles if that was what they had, otherwise a good closed cell foam would probably be good so it won't take on water if you get rained on. They'll look sweet.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Jan 29, 2014)

Andrew Gorman said:


> The fabric material on old saddles seems to be oilcloth- not the colorful plastic you can buy now, but canvas with a coating of cured linseed oil/linoleum.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oilcloth
> There is some that is still made for buckskinners, but it looks like it is saturated and cured, not with the coating the industrial version had.  Maybe another coated fabric would work?




Some were treated with melted bees wax, and buffed glossy.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 29, 2014)

I work with Duck fabric for a living, I can honestly vouch for how strong and tough this fabric is. You can also get coated duck for rain protection, even fire retardant duck in case if someone sets fire to your bike  Colors are pretty well endless.


----------

